# Male or Female Azureus



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Can anybody help me here?

I have had this frog for almost a year, and figured that it must be getting close to the point where I should add a mate, and was hoping to acquire one at NARBC this weekend. 

Thanks


----------



## thayes427 (Sep 27, 2013)

That looks like a male to me based on the large toepads and rounder back. This is my first reply on Dendroboard, so don't trust me.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

That looks like a male to me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

to me it looks female. My male tincs have much larger toepads than that, and their back is more slanted. 

I dont keep azureus though.......but my guess is still female


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think the toes look female. However, sometimes males have dainty little feet. Can you get more shots? Maybe some from the side with the camera at a lower angle? Oh and one from above, looking directly down on the frog.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would say female.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

I will try to get more pictures when I go home


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres some more - not sure how good they are, but at least there is quantity. 

Hopefully we can reach some sort of consensus before I have to go to NARBC on saturday.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Still say female


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks female to me.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally think that frog looks a bit too young to be fully mature judging by the head-to-body ratio. This might account to why people are having trouble deciding on the sex.

ANYWAY, I just wanted to comment on info from another thread that you might want to hold off on trying to breed your frog if you want it to reach its max size and avoid having problems with infertile eggs. See this discussion:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/103129-biggest-tinc.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The 2nd and 4th pics look female to me. The 5th pic looks young.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

How long should I wait?

I will have had the frog for a year in awhile. There was probably about a 1 month period where I was on melanogaster - and that was just not enough. 

I can hold off - thanks for the help in that case. 

This thread will be revisited.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I say female sir

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you - that was the way I was leaning before posting this thread. 

Ill have to take a few more pictures in a few months. 

Seems that he/she is not quite big enough. 

Although there were some about this same size being sold as "sexed" individuals at NARBC


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

If I guessed female


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

am curious, what did you mean in post #13??? Are you wondering whether the melos were enough for the nutrition? Have you also been supplementing with what you read about here on the Breeding and nutrition threads???


----------

